# Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2016)

Pressemeldung 
Deutscher Fischerei-Verband e.V. - Union der Berufs- und Angelfischer 

*DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden! ​*In letzter Zeit häufen sich mediale und administrative Attacken auf Angler und das Angeln. 

Initiativen  zur  Gesetzgebung  mit  Angelverboten  und  Medienproduktionen  mit  einseitigen, negativen Darstellungen des Angelns sorgen für wachsende Verärgerung in der Anglerschaft. 

Das  Bundesumweltministerium  legte  Managementpläne  für  Natura  2000-Gebiete  in  Nord- und  Ostsee  vor,  die  ein  pauschales  und  flächendeckendes  Angelverbot  enthielten.  Es  wird befürchtet,  dass  dies  beispielgebend  für  Küstengewässer  und  Binnenland  sein  könnte.  Eine Vielzahl  von  kleineren  Maßnahmen  wie  lokale  Nachtangelverbote,  Betretungsverbote  oder sonstige fangtechnische Beschränkungen sorgen an vielen Stellen für wachsende Unruhe bei den  sonst  eher  unpolitischen  Angelfreunden.  In  den  Medien  häufen  sich  Beiträge,  die  das Angeln in die Nähe von Tierquälerei rücken wollen.  

Bei  einer näheren fachlichen Überprüfung zeigt  sich, dass  sehr viele Vorwürfe substanzlos sind und eine zutiefst menschenfeindliche Ideologie sichtbar werden lassen. Es entsteht der Eindruck,  der  Mensch  soll  grundsätzlich  aus  der  Natur  und  der  Landschaft  ausgeschlossen werden, weil jedwede menschliche Aktivität a priori als schädlich für die Natur angesehen wird. 
Daraus resultiert eine sinnfreie Verbotskultur zu Lasten des Menschen, die im Ergebnis aber keinen Nutzen für die Natur bringt. 

In  diesem  Zusammenhang  werden  die  positiven  Aspekte  des  Angelns  nicht  ausreichend kommuniziert: 

-  Angeln und Fischerei kann Mensch und Natur in vorbildlicher Weise bei einer nachhaltigen  Nutzung  der  natürlichen  Ressourcen  vereinen.  Angeln  ermöglicht  ein  tiefgehendes 
Naturerlebnis und die Gewinnung hochwertiger, schmackhafter Mahlzeiten. 
-  Angeln  hat  einen  großen  sozialen  Nutzen  durch  gesunde  Naherholung  und  ermöglicht Gemeinschaftserlebnisse.  Bei  straffälligen  Jugendlichen  wurde  in  Großbritannien  sogar 
eine  geringere  Rückfallquote  festgestellt,  wenn  sie  bei  der  Resozialisierung  das  Angeln erlernt haben. 
-  Fischbestände und Gewässer werden durch Angler kompetent gehegt und gepflegt. Dies ist in der dichtbesiedelten Kulturlandschaft Deutschlands von großer Bedeutung.  
-  Anglervereine und –verbände leisten viel bei der gewässerökologischen Ausbildung. -  Die nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer und die Sicherung der Fischereirechte erfordert ein  gut  entwickeltes  Instrumentarium zur Gewässeraufsicht, die durch zahlreiche 
ehrenamtliche Fischereiaufseher ausgeübt wird. 
-  In zunehmendem Umfang entwickelt sich der Angeltourismus zu einem relevanten Teil der Erholungswirtschaft. 

Fische fangen in der freien Natur ist ein uralter Bestandteil menschlichen Lebens. In vielen Teilen des Landes ist das Fischen in vielfältiger Ausprägung ein unverzichtbarer Bestandteil der  Landeskultur.  Schon  Ur-  und  Frühmenschen  haben  gefischt.  Und  nach  allen  Klima-, Umwelt-  oder  Atomkatastrophen  werden  die  letzten  Menschen  an  den  Ufern  von  Binnengewässern und Meeren sitzen, um ihr Überleben durch Fischfang zu sichern.  

DFV-Präsident  Ortel  fasst  zusammen:  
„Man  sollte  endlich  aufhören,  den  Menschen  das Angeln  abgewöhnen  zu  wollen  und  sich  lieber  um  die  wirklich  wichtigen  Probleme  der Menschheit kümmern.“ 

*Hintergrund:  *
 In Deutschland angeln rund 3,8 Millionen Menschen regelmäßig oder gelegentlich. Rund eine Million gehören Vereinen oder Verbänden an und beteiligen sich an ehrenamtlichen Pflichten 
rund  um  die  Gewässernutzung.  In  nahezu  jedem  Postleitzahlenbezirk  ist  mindestens  ein Angelverein aktiv.  

Der  Angelsektor  setzt  in  Deutschland  mehrere  Milliarden  um  und  sichert  zehntausende Arbeitsplätze.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Der DAFV schafft es noch nicht mal, eine solche für Angler tolle Pressemeldung auf seiner eigenen Seite zu bringen:
http://www.dafv.de/

Seit 2013 haben die über 6 Millionen Anglerkohle in den Rachen geworfen bekommen, eine Beitragserhöhung um 50% gemacht, neue Geschäftsführer angestellt, also 3 !!! Leute die mit für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit verantwortlich sind (Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP als Präsidentin des DAFV ist laut Seite des DAFV im Präsidium zuständig für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, Herr Struppe ist Referent für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und ein Geschäftsführer sollt da wohl auch in der Lage dazu sein)...

*Ergebnis:*
Nicht nur, dass sie keine solche Stellungnahme wie der DFV hinbekommen, sie sind noch nicht mal in der Lage, das vom DFV dann wenigstens auf der eigenen Seite einzustellen...

*Das ist nicht mehr nur peinlich, das ist eine schlichte Frechheit,* 
wie hier mit Anglergeld umgegangen wird und wie sich das die abnickenden Vasallenlandesverbände gefallen lassen, wie hier mit dem Geld IHRER Vereine und Angler umgegangen wird!!!!



Ich hab schon wieder am frühen Morgen Blutdruck............................


----------



## Smanhu (10. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Das is mal ein Statement! 
Vielleicht hatte der DAFV nur noch keine Zeit für so ne Meldung weil sie gerade helfen Kröten über die Straße zu tragen!! 
Thomas, du weist, zu hoher Blutdruck ist ungesund


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*



thomas9904 schrieb:


> pressemeldung
> deutscher fischerei-verband e.v. - union der berufs- und angelfischer
> ..................
> *In  diesem  Zusammenhang  werden  die  positiven  Aspekte  des  Angelns  nicht  ausreichend kommuniziert*
> ...................


So ist es!!!!!

*Das wäre zuerst Aufgabe des DAFV!!!!!*

Nicht zuerst des DFV!!!!

boooah, echt ey..........


----------



## macman (10. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Morgen
Danke Thomas für die Info.

Locker bleiben das ist nicht gut fürs Herz.

Ich Denke mal nach dem schon der DFV in manchen Dingen Politik und Studien dem DAFV vorgezogen wurde. Du berichtest schon davon.
Wird der DFV ein direkter Konkurrent zum DAFV? Wenn er sich durch setzt kann es sein das Verbände mit ihrem Geld zum DFV wechseln.

Money, Money, Money…..

Eine Schande für den verka…en DAFV aber was ist auch zu erwarten. 

Gruß Marco


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*



macman schrieb:


> Wird der DFV ein direkter Konkurrent zum DAFV?


Leider ist der DAFV Mitglied beim DFV, so dass der DFV nicht für Angler arbeiten darf, weil das im DFV eigentlich Sache des DAFV wäre...

*Wie sehr da (inhaltlich, Angriffe etc.) die Hütte brennt, wenn sich der DFV trotzdem genötigt sieht, eine solche Pressemitteilung zu machen, kann man sich vielleicht ansatzweise denken..*

Der DFV sieht eben im Gegensatz zum DAFV, wie Angler von überall her immer mehr unter Druck kommen...

Und der Wunsch nach besserer Kommunikation ist ja zwangsweise zuerst an den DAFV gerichtet, dessen ureigenste Aufgabe das eigentlich wäre:


thomas9904 schrieb:


> pressemeldung
> deutscher fischerei-verband e.v. - union der berufs- und angelfischer
> ..................
> *In  diesem  Zusammenhang  werden  die  positiven  Aspekte  des  Angelns  nicht  ausreichend kommuniziert*
> ...................


----------



## Smanhu (10. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Warts mal ab, vom DAFV kommt dazu nix! Wie immer halt. Immer schön ruhig verhalten und ja nicht rebellieren. Die werden es nie verstehen, dass man auch mal gegenhalten muss wenn solche Sendungen wie vom MDR ausgestrahlt werden. Das die sich mit dieser Haltung immer mehr in die Position des schwächeren manövrieren, ist entweder gewollt oder sie schnallen es einfach nicht! 
Hoffen wir mal, dass immer mehr LV die Augen öffnen und es NS und Co gleich tun und dem DAFV die Kohle entziehen!


----------



## macman (10. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leider ist der DAFV Mitglied beim DFV, so dass der DFV nicht für Angler arbeiten darf, weil das im DFV eigentlich Sache des DAFV wäre...
> 
> :



Ok danke wuste ich nicht.

Ich habe,konnte leider mich nicht über Angelpolitik Informiert.
Erst seit ich hir im Anglerboard bin bekomme ich Infos und suche aber auch selber seit dem Infos im Netzt.
Darum auch immer ein großen Dank an dir Thomas.


----------



## Ørret (10. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Ist doch gut wenn da nichts vom Dafv kommt...die kriegen ja eh nichts Gutes zustande und richten wahrscheinlich eher Schaden an als das sie was nutzen.
Der BV soll sich man ruhig schön fleißig seine eigenen Sargnägel einsammeln indem er immer wieder seine Inkompetenz beweist..... umso schneller hat das Elend Dafv ein Ende.:m

Bis denn...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Offtopic an


macman schrieb:


> Ich habe,konnte leider mich nicht über Angelpolitik Informiert.
> Erst seit ich hir im Anglerboard bin bekomme ich Infos und suche aber auch selber seit dem Infos im Netzt.


Das freut mich wirklich, sowas zu lesen - genau darin sehen wir als Medium nämlich eine unserer Aufgaben:
recherchieren, informieren, kommentieren und diskutieren und so Angler zu informieren und dazu zu animieren, sich mit dem Thema Angelpolitik auch mal zu beschäftigen..

Und HOFFENTLICH informierst Du Dich auch noch woanders.

Man sollte sich NIE nur über ein einziges Medium informieren!! 

Offtopic aus


----------



## Koalabaer (10. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*



macman schrieb:


> Ok danke wuste ich nicht.



vielleicht kommen dir ja einige Namen bekannt vor.

http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/praesidium_liste.html


Gruß Jörg


----------



## macman (10. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> vielleicht kommen dir ja einige Namen bekannt vor.
> 
> http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/praesidium_liste.html
> 
> ...



Danke#6


----------



## UMueller (10. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Frau Präsine jetzt Vizepräsine im DFV les ich da. :e  :e :e


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Das ist ja das Elend....

Deswegen ist diese Pressemeldung, die ja die Unzulänglichkeit des DAFV in Bezug auf Öffentlichkeitsarbeit aufzeigt, umso erstaunlicher..

Leider kapiert man im DFV nicht, dass die wahren Anglerfeinde bei ihrem Mitgliedsverband DAFV und den diesen DAFV immer noch willenlos, blind und stumpf abnickenden und finanzierenden, kritiklosen Landesverbänden zu suchen sind (vor allem in meinen Augen Weser-Ems, Westfalen-Lippe, LSFV-SH, LAV MeckPomm, Saarland, Brandenburg) und die eigentlich wegen verbandsschädigendem Verhalten und Verstoss gegen die Satzung (im DFV: Einheit und Vertretung aller in der Fischerei aktiven, der DAFV dagegen zersplittert ja die organisierte Angelfischerei) *alle aus dem DFV rausgeschmissen gehören *..

Leider sind hier DFV, Präsident und Geschäftsführung bei ansonsten recht anglerfreundlicher Einstellung (auch im Unterschied zum DAFV und seinen Vasallenverrbänden) viel zu untätig und nehmen so hin, dass durch die "Arbeit" von DAFV und seinen Vasallenverbänden jede Woche mehr verbrannte Erde hinterlassen wird, welche auch zukünftige Verbände kaum mehr werden einfangen können.


----------



## freddysblog (10. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Da ich als Schlaganfall Patient nur noch gelegenlich Schwarzfische, geht mir das ganze Rumgeschreie am Arsch vorbei, ich bewege mich wie ein Fischreiher am Gewässer und falle somit nicht auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*



freddysblog schrieb:


> Da ich als Schlaganfall Patient nur noch gelegenlich Schwarzfische, geht mir das ganze Rumgeschreie am Arsch vorbei, ich bewege mich wie ein Fischreiher am Gewässer und falle somit nicht auf.


Das gehört dann wohl eher da hin:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319556

Dahin treibt uns der DAFV und seine Vasallenverbände aber ja auch langsam und sicher ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Immer noch NULL REAKTION beim DAFV...............


----------



## Deep Down (10. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Tolle Leistung des DFV. #6#6#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Die haben sicherlich nur gerade Internetprobleme, sonst hätten die doch als kompetenter und erfolgreicher Verband garantiert schon reagiert |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz sicher  ;-))


----------



## Franky (10. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

So, wie die sich anstellen, sind die noch mit einem Akustikkoppler unterwegs! Da kann man halt nicht schnell mit reagieren. 300 bit/s ist zwar ne Menge Bier, aber im Netz sau wenig :q


----------



## Carsten_ (11. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Eine sehr gute Pressemeldung.
 Ja, das wäre eigentlich die Arbeit des größten Vertreters der von den kleinen Anglern bezahlt wird!


----------



## smithie (11. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*



> Das Präsidium des Deutschen Fischerei Verbandes e.V.
> [...]
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Gott, was hat der denn da zu suchen? |bigeyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Präsidiumssitze werden  halt nach Mitgliedschaften verteilt (Kutter, Fischer und eben auch Angelfischer), Frau Dr. darf/kann da vorschlagen, weil sie leider grundsätzlich im DFV für Angelfischer zuständig ist - umso schöner die klare  Stellungnahme von Präsident Ortel für Angler und Angeln!


----------



## Deiwel666 (11. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Der DAFV wird sicher seine Gründe haben sich dieser Meinnug nicht anzuschließen..... Schlimm oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Auch am Wochenanfang nach "Arbeits"beginn beim DAFV immer noch keine Meldung dazu auf deren Seite..

Peinlich....
Elend....
Anglerfeindlich.............


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*



Deiwel666 schrieb:


> Der DAFV wird sicher seine Gründe haben sich dieser Meinnug nicht anzuschließen.....



Sicher..ist 'ne ganz besonders exklusive Art der käuflichen Liebe..der DAFV legt sich mit Schützern und Politik auf die ideologische Kuschelcouch und DU finanzierst das Vergnügen.


----------



## kati48268 (12. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Man stelle sich vor, was der DFV leisten könnte,
wenn er nicht auf den DAFV in seinen Reihen Rücksicht nehmen müsste.
Eine Trennung dieser Verbände ist dringend nötig
und nach diversen Überwerfungen doch wohl auch unausweichlich.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor, was der DFV leisten könnte,
> wenn er nicht auf den DAFV in seinen Reihen Rücksicht nehmen müsste.
> Eine Trennung dieser Verbände ist dringend nötig
> und nach diversen Überwerfungen doch wohl auch unausweichlich.


Sagen wir mal so..auf schwächere in den eigenen Reihen Rücksicht nehmen,ok und legitim.

Bei permamenter Vorsatzdummheit und Lernverweigerung des "Partners",hört der Spaß aber dann definitiv auf und dem gewohnten durchschnorren ohne Konsequenzen, ein verdientes Ende bereitet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Der LVSA hat auch die Pressemeldung gebracht vom DFV...
http://www.landesanglerverband-sachsen.de/index.php?modul=news&vid=134

Obs damit zusammen hängt, weil die beim DAFV ausgetreten sind (ab 2017) und daher eher zu den anglerfreundlichen VErbänden gehören?

Oder warum bringt der DAFV da IMMER NOCH nix?

Schämen kann man sich aber nur, wenn man genügend Anstand und Gewissen sowie ein Gehirn zum fachgerechten Verarbeiten hat, daher erspare ich mir das "schämen soller sich, der DAFV!".........


----------



## Dachfeger (13. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Ich habe gerade mal unseren Präsidenten angemailt und gefragt ob wir das nicht auch auf unserer Landesseite publizieren können.
Vielleicht bekomme ich sogar ne Antwort|rolleyes


----------



## torstenhtr (13. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

@Thomas
Eher unwahrscheinliche Theorie, da der LAV MV diese Pressemitteilung schon seit dem 8.9. veröffentlicht hat. Die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV ist wohl schlicht sehr langsam, vor einiger Zeit hatte mir jemand das geschrieben per PM.

Es wurde auch Zeit, das der DFV seine politische Aufgabe wahrnimmt - bisher gab es fast nur Pressemitteilungen bezüglich seiner Berufsfischer-Sparten. Insbesondere weil erhebliche Beitragsgelder an diesen Verband fließen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV ist wohl schlicht sehr langsam, vor einiger Zeit hatte mir jemand das geschrieben per PM.



Stimmt. Dem Hörensagen nach feilen Sie an der Nachricht, dass Mohnert zum Präsi des VDSF gewählt wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2016)

torstenhtr schrieb:


> @Thomas
> Eher unwahrscheinliche Theorie, da der LAV MV diese Pressemitteilung schon seit dem 8.9. veröffentlicht hat.


Am 08.09?
Interessant ....

Über die MV-Glaubwürdigkeit und deren "Verständnis" von Datum (oder ob da einer dran geschraubt hat) will ich nicht weiter spekulieren..

Aber da waren die schneller als der DFV selber mit seiner eigenen PM, denn der DFV veröffentlichte das erst am 09.09...
:q:q:q



torstenhtr schrieb:


> bisher gab es fast nur Pressemitteilungen bezüglich seiner Berufsfischer-Sparten. Insbesondere weil erhebliche Beitragsgelder an diesen Verband fließen.


Weil sich der DAFV als im DFV "Zuständiger (für Angelfischerei)" verbittet, dass der DFV da selber ungefragt aktiv wird..

Es bleibt wie es ist - Für Angler und das Angeln wie auch für die organisierte Angelfischerei gilt:
Der DAFV und die ihn jetzt immer noch tragenden, willenlos abnickenden Vasallenverbände in den Ländern sind die Bremsklötze für jede Verbesserung Richtung Angeln oder Angler (siehe dazu auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979).....


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal unseren Präsidenten angemailt und gefragt ob wir das nicht auch auf unserer Landesseite publizieren können.
> Vielleicht bekomme ich sogar ne Antwort|rolleyes


Welcher LV wäre das denn bei Dir?

Nach meiner Rückkehr heute gleich geguckt:
Auf der DAFV-Seite (natürlich??() immer noch keine Meldung..


----------



## Dachfeger (15. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Das ist Sachsen-Anhalt. Leider habe ich noch keine Antwort. Falls da was kommt sage ich Bescheid.

Petri wünscht Christian


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

DAnke!


----------



## Tobi92 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Hab den DAFV mal spaßeshalber bzgl der Pressemitteilung angeschrieben und bekam paar Tage drauf sogar ne Antwort. Weiß jetz bloß nicht, wie des mitn veröffentlichen/zitieren von privaten Mails läuft. Darf man das hier?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

ne, leider nicht..

Nur sinngemäß zusammen fassen, nicht wörtlich einstellen....


----------



## Tobi92 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Ok

Auf meine Frage: 

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren des DAFV,


auf der Homepage des DFV bin ich auf eine interessante Pressemeldung gestoßen, welche meine persönlichen Eindrücke der aktuell sehr akuten Lage, bzgl der voranschreitenden Entwicklung der Anglerfeindlichkeit in Deutschland, widerspiegelt.


Es werden Probleme dargestellt und die positiven Aspekte der Angelei für alle verständlich erläutert.


Da es eigentlich Aufgabe des DAFV sein sollte mit solch positiven Pressemeldung der derzeitigen Entwicklung entgegenzuwirken, wundert es mich, dass diese Pressemeldung nicht zumindest auf eurer Seite zu finden ist? 

Hier der Link zur Pressemeldung:

http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/teaser_pressemitteilung2.html


Ich freue mich auf eine Antwort.

Beste Grüße 



Daraufhin kam sinngemäß folgende "Antwort": 

Sie selbst habn die Pressemitteilung bekommen und haben diese ggf. überarbeite. (Ob Sie sie tatsächlich überarbeitet habn geht nicht hervor) Sie selbst seien diesbezüglich sehr aktiv. In Abstimmung mit den LVs wird die jeweilige Situation vor Ort zusammengetragen. Ein besonderes Augenmerk legt man auf das Verbot der Angelei und die Position der Angler in geschützten Naturräumen. Wir dürfen nicht grundsätzlich aus der Natur ausgeschlossen werden, vielmehr sollen wir mehr in den aktiven Naturschutz eingebunden werden. 


Auf meine Frage, warum die PM nicht auf ihrer Seite zu finden ist, wurde leider nicht eingegangen. Sie schreiben, sie wären sehr aktiv, was genau sie unternehmen wurde leider nicht angeschnitten. 

Die letzten Sätze hinterlassen bei mir den Eindruck, dass überwiegen gegen ein komplettes Angelverbot gearbeiter wird. Das "Wie" wir Angeln dürfen scheint nebensächlich, obwohl für mich und viele andere ebenso wichtig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

SUPER (nicht die Antwort, die ist wie erwartet schlicht elend, inkompetent und  im Kern anglerfeindlich), sondern super, dass Du Dir die Mühe der sinngemäßen Zusammenfassung gemacht hast!

DANKE!


----------



## Tobi92 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Hab ich gern gemacht, der Antwort steh ich ähnlich gegenüber....


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Danke!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Obwohl die das (Schreiben Seggelke) nun ja definitiv kennen, hat der DAFV immer noch nicht reagiert und immer noch nicht die Pressemeldung des DFV veröffentlicht....

Nach nun fast 2 Wochen....

Da Seggelke geantwortet hat und daher Kenntnis, auch die Antwort laut Tobi, zeigt sich immer mehr, dass der neue GF sich erstklassig in diesen anglerfeindlichen DAFV einfügt, auch hier kam ja bis dato auch noch nichts:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319758

Die knapp 8%, die hier bei der Umfrage meinten, dass mit dem neuen GF etwas beim DAFV besser laufen würde, dürften damit etwas desillusioniert sein:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318889


Also nicht mal alter Wein in neuen Schläuchen beim DAFV, nur alte Betonkopp und Schützerpolitik gegen Angler weiter wie bisher, alles was man nutzen könnte, um Anglern beizuspringen, wird weiter wie bisher schlicht ignoriert....

Weder die den DAFV weiter tragenden Vasallenverbände noch der DFV, in dem der DAFV Mitglied ist, reagieren aber darauf. Sondern die ziehen das "Augen zu und durch", auch wenn Angler drunter leiden, weiter mit durch..


----------



## Amigo-X (20. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

wie gut das ich keinem Verein Mitglied bin !


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

@Amigo: das Schlimme hierbei ist ja, und das sollte auch den NICHTORGANISIERTEN Anglern hier langsam mal bewusst werden, dass sich diese schlimmen Zustände hier ja keineswegs auf vereinslose Angler beschränken, sondern dass auf kurz oder lang bald ALLE, inwiefern auch immer, und das wird eben die politische Arbeit der Verbände entscheiden, wir überhaupt künftig noch angelnderweise an die Gewässer "gelassen werden", bevor man pauschal alle "aussperrt", worauf ja Einiges bei den bisherigen polit Entscheidungen hindeutet. Also ALLE Angler sollten sich angesprochen fühlen, auch politisch zu handeln/ aktiv zu werden EGAL ob verbands- vereinsorganisiert oder NICHT organisiert!


----------



## Sharpo (20. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> @Amigo: das Schlimme hierbei ist ja, und das sollte auch den NICHTORGANISIERTEN Anglern hier langsam mal bewusst werden, dass sich diese schlimmen Zustände hier ja keineswegs auf vereinslose Angler beschränken, sondern dass auf kurz oder lang bald ALLE, inwiefern auch immer, und das wird eben die politische Arbeit der Verbände entscheiden, wir überhaupt künftig noch angelnderweise an die Gewässer "gelassen werden", bevor man pauschal alle "aussperrt", worauf ja Einiges bei den bisherigen polit Entscheidungen hindeutet. Also ALLE Angler sollten sich angesprochen fühlen, auch politisch zu handeln/ aktiv zu werden EGAL ob verbands- vereinsorganisiert oder NICHT organisiert!




Genauso gut kann es passieren, dass man die nichtorganisierten Angler zu erst aussperrt.  

Beispiel: 
Lange Jahre gab es für die Lippe im Ruhrgebiet Gastkarten. 
Mittlerweile dürfen nur organisierte Angler dort angeln.


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

@Sharpo: Zur Klarstellung:  ich wollte mit dem Post lediglich ausdrücken, dass sich hier KEIN Angler auf "einer anderen Stufe" im Bezug auf Andere zu sehen braucht, sondern dass hier endlich einheitliches und Entschlossenes Handeln als GESAMT- Anglerschaft nötig ist. 

Tendenziell, andererseits, glaube ich, hast du auch Recht, dass es wohl zuerst die "Nicht- Vereinsangler" treffen wird im Falle eines bzw weiterer Restriktionen. Aber ist das überhaupt relevant- ich glaube, eher nicht?!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Also ALLE Angler sollten sich angesprochen fühlen, auch politisch zu handeln/ aktiv zu werden EGAL ob verbands- vereinsorganisiert oder NICHT organisiert!



Im Grunde richtig aber viele erreichst du nicht mehr..die haben sich mental wie praktisch bereits aus Angeldeutschland
verabschiedet.

Wenn ich mich z.B.mal im Kreise meiner angelnden Arbeitskollegen umschaue,bin ICH der einsame Exot, weil noch in D angelnd und organisiert..

Die anderen(12) investieren Zeit und Geld allesamt seit Jahren bzw 3 sogar bereits seit Jahrzehnten nur noch in den Niederlanden.

Beinahe übereinstimmender Grundtenor..entweder in NL oder Hobbyaufgabe.

Aber definitv nie mehr auch nur einen einzigen € für den weiteren Verkauf dt.Angler an bekloppte, gutmenschelnde Teddywerfer mit Schützermütze und  Angler ideologisch vergewaltigendes Politikerges....!

Irrenhaus D samt ideologischer Gängelung ade..lange genug mit rumgeärgert.

Tja..da gerät man schon ins grübeln,ob die nicht den besseren Weg gewählt haben?


----------



## anglermeister17 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

@Ruhrfischer: Ja, denen das wg der geographischen Lage/ grenznah möglich ist, klar u teilw auch verständlich- aber was tun die, denen es eben z.B. geographisch NICHT "mal eben" durch ne Kurzfahrt möglich ist, "D" den Rücken zu kehren? Da bleibt doch dann nur KÄMPFEN für die Sache, oder nicht?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Da bleibt doch dann nur KÄMPFEN für die Sache, oder nicht?



Ja..nur was machste,wenn sich wie z.B.im Saarland oder auch Nrw,die Verbände samt Ansicht quasi von der Politik kaufen lassen? 

Und die Politik wird dieses ideologische Steuerungselement nicht so ohne weiteres aus der Hand geben..


----------



## anglermeister17 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

@Ruhrfischer: Also, ums nochmal zu konkretisieren, ohne es jetzt bewerten zu wollen: deine Sicht der Dinge wäre, alles so lassen, wie es ist, weil man ja sowieso nix machen kann, und das Angeln in D eben "den Bach runtergehen zu lassen"?


----------



## Sharpo (21. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> @Ruhrfischer: Also, ums nochmal zu konkretisieren, ohne es jetzt bewerten zu wollen: deine Sicht der Dinge wäre, alles so lassen, wie es ist, weil man ja sowieso nix machen kann, und das Angeln in D eben "den Bach runtergehen zu lassen"?



Wenn dies der Wille der Mehrheit der Angler ist?
Warum soll ich Minderheit mir dann den Arsch dafür aufreissen?^^

Evtl. schon mal daran Gedacht das wir falsch denken und eine falsche Einstellung haben?


----------



## Fr33 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Lange guckt sich die Nachbarländer den anglerischen-Exodus auch nicht mehr an. Die werden sich schon was einfallen lassen um IHRE eigenen Leute entsprechend besser zu stellen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

@Sharpo: Mea culpa... |uhoh:


----------



## Sharpo (21. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> @Sharpo: Mea culpa... |uhoh:



??

Es hat alles seine Grenzen. 

Wenn die Mehrheit der organisierten Angler dies so will...
Das ist nun mal Demokratie.

Das Leben ist zu kurz um einen Kampf gegen Windmühlen zu führen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

nenn mich Don Quichotte...

Neueste Schote zum Thema hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320266


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> @Ruhrfischer: Also, ums nochmal zu konkretisieren, ohne es jetzt bewerten zu wollen: deine Sicht der Dinge wäre, alles so lassen, wie es ist, weil man ja sowieso nix machen kann, und das Angeln in D eben "den Bach runtergehen zu lassen"?



Es bleibt nicht wie es ist..es geht bereits kontinuierlich den Bach runter.

Sharpo hats auf den bzw einen Punkt gebracht.

Und solange wir einerseits kämpfen wollen, uns gleichzeitig dann aber z.B. über Hardcore Releaser echauffieren,wird das weiter den Bach runter gehen.

Es fehlt die Einigkeit und das simple Verständnis,das ALLE Angelphilosophien ihre Moralkeulenfreie Berechtigung haben sollten.


----------



## Sharpo (21. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Es bleibt nicht wie es ist..es geht bereits kontinuierlich den Bach runter.
> 
> Sharpo hats auf den bzw einen Punkt gebracht.
> 
> ...



Es fehlt an Alternativen.

@Thomas...
Du hast eher den Part Aufklärer. 
Du zeigst den Leuten wo die Windmülen stehen.  :q


----------



## Smanhu (21. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Es fehlt die Einigkeit und das simple Verständnis,das ALLE Angelphilosophien ihre Moralkeulenfreie Berechtigung haben sollten.




So sieht es aus! Aber leider wird das wahrscheinlich nie passieren. Man muss sich nur hier so einige Einstellungen von manchen Anglern durchlesen. Da braucht man sich keine Hoffnung auf Einigkeit machen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

@Ruhrfischer, Sharpo: EBEN GENAU wie ihr sagt, habe ich ja auch an "Amigo" geschrieben, das habe ich gemeint, dass der EINZELNE Angler endlich mal aufhören sollte seine Stellung/ Art zu Angeln als "exklusiv" zu betrachten oder die leichtgläubige Haltung a la "Ach, wird schon nicht so schlimm kommen (für MICH)" in etwa mal abzulegen und sich eben ggf auch mal FÜR ANDERE (Angler) einsetzt, dann wäre doch schon mal ein kleiner Anfang gemacht?! Und vor Allem, es ist ja so, dass immerhin jetzt kleinere Gruppen Wege gehen, die als sehr positiv und auch als positives Bsp, vlt sogar "innovativ" vorangehen, sodass man andererseits ja auch sagen kann: Es steht auch nicht soo schwarz, wie es einige malen, wenn man Rtg "diesen Lichtschweifs "blickt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (21. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Und vor Allem, es ist ja so, dass immerhin jetzt kleinere Gruppen Wege gehen, die als sehr positiv und auch als positives Bsp, vlt sogar "innovativ" vorangehen, sodass man andererseits ja auch sagen kann: Es steht auch nicht soo schwarz, wie es einige malen, wenn man Rtg "diesen Lichtschweifs "blickt.



Da sind durchaus positive Ausnahmen..siehe AV Nds.

Das setzt aber voraus,das man sich vorher gemachte Fehler eingesteht.

Schau dir aber mal die zahlreichen Negativbeispiele kontraproduktiv sturer 
LV an..die sind auf ihren verzapften Mist auch noch stolz..die ignorieren Positivbeispiele einfach.

Schau dir Weser Ems an..die pennen munter weiter und setzten weiter auf abwartende Kuschelpolitik,während die Nachbarn vom AV Nds konstruktiv arbeiten.

Und eines ist Fakt..Länderübergreifende Signalwirkungen,gehen leider von der pennenden Mehrheit aus..im Prinzip unterlaufen die damit bewusst und grob fahrlässig die gute Arbeit anderer.

Sabotage in eigener Sache..man fasst sich da nur noch an den Kopf

Übst du Kritik,wirst du noch arrogant abgesaut..Sinngemäss: wem die LV Politik nicht passt,soll gefälligst in toleranteren BL fischen..

Oder die Politik war mal wieder schuld,
man würde als Verband je gerne aber..

Im Prinzip reicht das solidarische umdenken der Angler allein überhaupt nicht mehr aus..da müssen zugleich am besten nahezu die kompletten Verbandsstrukturen zerschlagen werden.

Die jetzigen Möglichkeiten der Einflussnahme durch Angler sind zu langwierig, zu begrenzt und kommen auch zu früh an ihre Einflussgrenzen..das dieses System nicht ohne Absicht so geschickt aufgebaut wurde,muss man nicht explizit erwähnen.

Weg mit diesem Weg über Delegierte und dem Angler als mittelbares Glied der Kette..die Verbandsspitzen gehören Machttechnisch gehörig "kastriert".

Was wir brauchen ist eine demokratische Kehrtwende,der Souverän muss(!) endlich der zahlende Angler sein.

Dessen Mehrheitsmeinung hat zu zählen und nicht das Gesülz sowie das tausendfach durchlebte Gemauschel Angelentfremdeter Verbotsstalinisten.

Anders scheinens die Mehrheit der Verbände nicht zu schnallen.

Dienstleister anstatt Gutsherrengehabe und Hinterzimmermauscheleien.

Weg mit den Möglichkeiten übertriebener Einflussnahme durch die Politik..ein Verband darf nicht über Ministerien lenkbar sein.Wohin sowas führt sieht man im Saarland und Nrw.

Es nutzt nix nur Tröge und Borstenvieh  auszutauschen..wir brauchen neue Spielregeln.Die jetzigen bieten einfach zuviel Beschi$$potential.

Du hast ein paar Lichtblicke am Tunnelende aber gleichzeitig zu viele Geisterfahrer im "Team"

Und die fahren uns an die Wand..aktuell eher früher als später.

So..und nun rate mal,wer an o.g.Ideen mal so überhaupt kein Interesse haben wird?

Das ist nur noch irre in D


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*

Siehe neben:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320266

auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=320271


----------



## Dachfeger (30. September 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung DFV: Angriffe auf Angler und das Angeln beenden!*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade mal unseren Präsidenten angemailt und gefragt ob wir das nicht auch auf unserer Landesseite publizieren können.
> Vielleicht bekomme ich sogar ne Antwort|rolleyes



So nach nun ca. zweieinhalb Wochen habe ich noch keine Antwort bekommen und denke auch nicht das noch eine kommt.
Habe eben dann nochmal geschrieben und kundgetan wie ich das finde.
Nämlich ...piep....


----------

